
This is a horrible idea - msoad
https://twitter.com/maybekatz/status/1014270528209555456?s=21
======
jestar_jokin
Summary: a JS developer wrote a spec for the package.json file, used in
Node.js projects. It has many uses, including dependency management.

A developer who has worked on some Node.js package managers (npm, yarn, pnpm)
is annoyed that the spec was written by an "outsider" without getting input
from stakeholders. And, trying to enforce a rigid structure and behaviour on a
configuration file that is interpreted in different ways by different tools.

I agree with thosakwe's comment. The "clearly defined structure" horse has
bolted. I can only see this working by creating a new file with its own
conventions, which will not be compatible with any existing tooling, which
means it will not be adopted by the wider community.

------
thosakwe
While I don't necessarily think writing a spec for package.json is a "horrible
idea," I definitely think it's far, far too late to even bothering starting
one now.

package.json is in use in so many places, with so many different changes, that
it's more or less pointless to bother enforcing rules anymore.

